# Google Earth für MTBler



## lavey (13. November 2005)

Hallo,

Google Earth ist ein geniales Programm und man kann die Welt aus dem All sehen. Ob Militär oder den Hurrican in Florida, alles ist möglich.

Aber was hat das mit MTB zu tun ?

Ihr könnt euch dort Strecken ansehen, GPS Daten erstellen, Hotels suchen und eure Ausflüge virtuell planen. Zwar ist noch vieles im Aufbau, aber Google macht das schon sehr schnell.

Unter www.google-earth.at könnt Ihr jetzt schon Strecken ins Forum eintragen mit Bildern, GPS Daten, Beschreibungen und Terminen falls Ihr gemeinsame Touren machen wollt. 

Schaut mal rein und zeigt eure Trails, DH Strecken und Pisten.

Mad


----------



## MikeMaschsee (14. November 2005)

@lavey
Bin auch total begeistert von GoogleEarth  .

Ich zeichne meine Touren seit ca. einem Jahr mit dem Magellan eXplorist 500 auf. Seit kurzen wandle ich manche Touren auch nach GoogleEarth um. Die Bilder die GoogleEarth aus den Track-Aufzeichnungen generiert sind wirklich Klasse.    

Hab' als Beispiel mal die Route meiner TransAlp dieses Jahres beigefügt.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (15. November 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> Seit kurzen wandle ich manche Touren auch nach GoogleEarth um. Die Bilder die GoogleEarth aus den Track-Aufzeichnungen generiert sind wirklich Klasse.


Wie geht sowas?
Krieg ich das auch als "normalbegabter" PC User hin?

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## numinisflo (15. November 2005)

Ich nutze GoogleEarth erst seit kurzem u. bisher nicht zum biken - würde mich aber wie mein Vorredner auch über mehr Infos freuen...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. November 2005)

@rasinini, numinisflo
Die Umwandlung von Garmin- oder Magellan-Tracks ist kein Hexenwerk und aus meiner Sicht für alle geeignet, die ein wenig Übung im Umgang mit einem PC haben.

Was wollt Ihr genau machen ? Ich geb' euch gern eine Anleitung, wie Ihr eure Tracks in Richtung GoogleEarth konvertieren könnt. In welchem Format liegen zeichnet Ihr eure Tracks auf ? Nutzt Ihr Zusatzsoftware von Drittanbietern (TTQV, OzziExplorer, Fugawi) ?

Wie gesagt, alles kein Hexenwerk !!

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. November 2005)

@MikeMaschsee:

Mich würde das auch mal interessieren wie das mit Google Earth und den Tourendaten abläuft. Aber so wie sich das hier anhört benötigt man erst einmal die GPS Daten oder ein GPS-Gerät um die Tour einzuspeichern oder irre ich mich da ewa? Die von dir angesprochenen Programme sagen mir jetzt überhaupt nichts, mag daran liegen das ich mich bis dato nicht so grossartig damit beschäftigt habe. Bin kein PC-Neuling, also lass mal hören wie sich das alles bewerkstelligen lässt.

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Coffee (16. November 2005)

gibts ja leider noch nciht für apple   


coffee


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. November 2005)

@coffee
Als Alternative gibt es noch WorldWind (NASA); auch für MAC glaube ich. Schau mal auf deren Webseite und im dortigen Forum nach. Ob WorldWind auch eigene Tracks darstellen kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

@Bonzai1982, @all
1. Allgemeines
GoogleEarth kann man auch ohne vorhandene GPS-Tracks verwenden. Quasi als interaktiver Atlas. Hierfür muss man sich auf GoogleEarth-Home die freie Version der Software runterladen und installieren. Das Programm selbst funktioniert nur mit einer bestehenden Internet-Verbindung. Es sollte schon eine breitbandige Interverbindung (DSL, Kabel etc.) sein, da größere Datenmengen übertragen werden. Analog oder ISDN geht auch, macht aber keinen Spaß, weil viel zu langsam.

Eine umfangreiche Beschreibung der Anforderungen (Hardware etc.) ist auf der Webseite verfügbar. Hier gibt es auch ein eigenes Forum, eine FAQ etc. Sehr ordentlich dokumentiert, finde ich.

2. GoogleEarth für Mountainbiker
folgt später, hab' grad nicht viel Zeit.

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## rasinini (16. November 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollt Ihr genau machen ? Ich geb' euch gern eine Anleitung, wie Ihr eure Tracks in Richtung GoogleEarth konvertieren könnt. In welchem Format liegen zeichnet Ihr eure Tracks auf ? Nutzt Ihr Zusatzsoftware von Drittanbietern (TTQV, OzziExplorer, Fugawi) ?



Ich habe ein Garmin Etrex Vista C und arbeite mit der Software Fugawi.
Meine Tracks haben das TRK-Format.
Wie krieg ich die in GoogleEarth angezeigt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Mühe.
rasinini


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. November 2005)

GoogleEarth für Mountainbiker
-----------------------------

Es gibt zwei Einsatzbereiche von GoogleEarth für MTBiker: 

a. eigene Touren zu visualisieren
b. Touren anderer, z.B. aus dem Internet, zu visualisieren.

Ich nutze GoogleEarth für beide Varianten. Die Genauigkeit der Darstellung auch bei hoher Detailtiefe ist sehr beeindruckend. Ich habe hier noch ein paar Beispiele beigefügt. Die Qualität der Karten ist schlechter als bei GoogleEarth, die 60 KB-Grenze für Anhänge hier im Forum   .

zu a.
Wie kann ich Tracks nach GoogleEarth importieren ?
Das Programm importiert Track-Aufzeichnungen im .kml- und .gpx-Format. Das .kml-Format ist das originäre Dateiformat von GoogleEarth. .gpx-Dateien kann man importieren und dann als .kml abspeichern.

------------------------
| Exkurs: 
| 1.kml steht für Keyhole-Markup-Language. Es ist ein offenes Dateiformat,  
| welches unter http://www.keyhole.com/kml/kml_tut.html 
| beschrieben ist. Muss man für die reine Anwendung aber nicht wissen.
|
| 2. gpx steht für GPS-Exchange-Format. Es ist ein ebenfalls offenes 
| Dateiformat, welches von vielen  elektronischen Karten, GPS-Software und 
| FreeWare-Tools erzeugt und verarbeitet werden kann. GPX ist ein weit 
| verbreitetes Dateiformat zum Austausch von GPS-Tracks. Muss man aber 
| auch für die reine Anwendung nicht wissen.
------------------------

Die Aufgabe besteht also darin, Track-Aufzeichnungen in das .gpx bzw. direkt in das .kml-Format zu konvertieren, damit GoogleEarth diese darstellen und verarbeiten kann. Hierbei ist man nicht auf teure Kauf-Software angewiesen. Es gibt es Vielzahl guter Freeware-Tools, die GPS-Tracks von einem in ein anderes Format konvertieren. Die wichtigsten sind

	gpsconv.pl		
	G7toWin			
	GPSBAbel
	NH-Top50Trans
	Top2GPS

Meist braucht man leider mehrere Programme, da nicht jedes dieser Tools alle Formate liest bzw. erzeugt. Bei diesen Programmen handelt es sich um kleine Tools, die sehr einfach zu bedienen sind. Also nicht verwirren lassen; man braucht nicht alle. Für Magellan braucht man z.B. nur gpsconv.pl und G7toWin um Dateien zu erzeugen, die von GoogleEarth gelesen werden können.


Magellan:
Magellan kennt zwei Formate für Track-Aufzeichnungen: das Geräte-interne Format und das MapSend-Format;MapSend heißt die Magellan-eigene Karten-Software. Man muss nun nur das interne Format (die Datei, die während einer Tour mit dem GPS-Empfänger erstellt wird) mittels gpsconv.pl in das Format .g7t (G7toWin) übersetzen; von dort aus in .gpx. Die so entstandene Datei kann GoogleEarth importieren und als .kml-Datei wieder speichern. Das alles klingt viel aufwendiger als es ist. Für so eine Konvertierung braucht man gerade einmal 2 Minuten.

Garmin:
Bei Garmin sieht dies ähnlich aus. Hier kommt im ersten Schritt wahrscheinlich ein anderes Tool zum Einsatz, da Garmin halt Tracks in seinem eigenen Format erzeugt. Aber auch aus Garmin-Tracks lassen sich natürlich .g7t-Dateien erzeugen. Von hier aus ist der Weg der gleiche wie bei Magellen. Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Tools in welcher Reihenfolge anzuwenden sind. Hier gibt's aber Hilfe im NaviBoard.


!! Wer sich wirklich umfassend mit dem Thema beschäftigen will, kann dies 
!! unter www.naviboard.de tun. Hier gibt es zu allen Themen rund 
!! um GPS, Track-Konvertierung, GoogleEarth etc. viele Hinweise bzw.
!! Rat aus der Community (Ihr wisst ja wie das geht, seid ja im MTB-Forum).


zu b.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit GoogleEarth zu nutzen besteht darin, von anderen Bikern erstellte Tracks und Routen zu betrachten. Hier ist im Besonderen die Seite www.gps-tour.info zu nennen. Hier gibt es einen unglaublich reichen Fundus an MTB-Touren. Alle Tracks liegen in den unterschiedlichsten Formaten vor; unter anderem auch .kml zum direkten Anschauen in GoogleEarth.

Das soll erst einmal reichen. Noch einmal: das klingt alles komplizierter als es in der Praxis ist. Ich beantworte gerne weiterhin Fragen zu konkreten Problemen.

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## Marcus (16. November 2005)

Der neue MTB-News.de Tourguide wird - wenn er denn fertig ist - auch den Import und Export von verschiedenen Datenformaten fuer GPS-Tracks unterstuetzen. KML fuer Google Earth ist auch geplant.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (17. November 2005)

Wo kann ich in Googleearth die Pfadfarbe einstellen?

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## TimTailor (17. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benutze immer GPS TrackMaker (Shareware) um die Daten aus dem Gerät in Google Eart anzuzeigen.
Einfach mit GPD TrackMaker den Tracka aus dem Gerät lesen, Farbe etc. des Tracks ändern und dann auf Knopfdruck in Google Earth anzeigen! Alles zeimlich einfach!
Die neue Version von Garmins MapSource kann auch Tracks nach GoogleEarth exportieren. Das habe ich aber selber noch nicht probiert.

Grüße Tim


----------



## rasinini (17. November 2005)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Version von Garmins MapSource kann auch Tracks nach GoogleEarth exportieren. Das habe ich aber selber noch nicht probiert.
> Grüße Tim


Auch Waypoints und Routen werden vom neuen Mapsource nach GoogleEarth exportiert. 

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Helgefan (17. November 2005)

rasinini schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich in Googleearth die Pfadfarbe einstellen?



Ganz einfach: Im Fenster "Places" Pfad markieren --> rechte Maustaste --> Edit --> Advanced --> Style

Gruß
helgefan


----------



## rasinini (17. November 2005)

Helgefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: Im Fenster "Places" Pfad markieren --> rechte Maustaste --> Edit --> Advanced --> Style
> 
> Gruß
> helgefan



Danke   
rasinini


----------



## mischuer (18. November 2005)

Ich flipp total aus mit dem Teil. Bin begeistert.       
Oh Danke liebes Forum!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. November 2005)

Irgendwie ist die Flächendeckung in .de aber ziemlich beschi**en. Das Siebengebirge ist zB Randgebiet und zum grössten Teil nicht erfasst. Bin mal gespannt, ob das doch noch wird ...


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist die Flächendeckung in .de aber ziemlich beschi**en.



das ist in CH aus nicht anders, eher mies, ausser man dreht seine touren
in den grosstädten z.b rund um den flugplatz, sagt mir im moment noch nicht soviel google earth und mtb.


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2005)

Neue  Karten kommen ganz langsam dazu !

Seit ich Google Earth kenne sind schon ein paar neu hochauflösende Karten in Deutschland dazugekommen, was aber nicht heissen soll das diese top Aktuell sind   

Und es gibt immer wieder Programm Update´s ! Also auch mal ab und an schauen ob´s da was neues gibt !


----------



## Splash (23. November 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue  Karten kommen ganz langsam dazu !
> 
> Seit ich Google Earth kenne sind schon ein paar neu hochauflösende Karten in Deutschland dazugekommen, was aber nicht heissen soll das diese top Aktuell sind
> 
> Und es gibt immer wieder Programm Update´s ! Also auch mal ab und an schauen ob´s da was neues gibt !




Seit wann kennst Du denn Gugel Earth? 
Das Siebengebirge liegt unmittelbar neben Bonn und scheint wohl zur Erfassung doch nicht so interessant zu sein. Ich gucke ja auch regelmässig und lade die Updates dann, wenn mich das Programm darauf aufmerksam macht ...


----------



## mischuer (23. November 2005)

gibts bereits irgendwo ne Aufstellung einiger Pässe/Joche der Alpen im .kml Format?


----------



## brmpfl (25. November 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> GoogleEarth für Mountainbiker
> -----------------------------
> Magellan:
> Magellan kennt zwei Formate für Track-Aufzeichnungen: das Geräte-interne Format und das MapSend-Format;MapSend heißt die Magellan-eigene Karten-Software. Man muss nun nur das interne Format (die Datei, die während einer Tour mit dem GPS-Empfänger erstellt wird) mittels gpsconv.pl in das Format .g7t (G7toWin) übersetzen; von dort aus in .gpx. Die so entstandene Datei kann GoogleEarth importieren und als .kml-Datei wieder speichern. Das alles klingt viel aufwendiger als es ist. Für so eine Konvertierung braucht man gerade einmal 2 Minuten.



Ups,
weshalb so kompliziert?
AFAIK kannst Du mit GPSBabel vom Magellan-Format direkt ins gpx-Format konvertieren.


Hajo


----------



## VinylSiggi (26. November 2005)

Moin,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, GoogleEarth ist wirklich super. Als ich meinen Dolomitentour nochmal abgeflogen bin, kam mir der Gedanke diesen Bildschirmflug quasi als Trailer für meine DVD zu nehmen. 

Kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man ein Screen-Capturing machen kann, das anschliessend mit Pinnacles StudioDV verarbeitet werden kann?

Siggi


----------



## MikeMaschsee (27. November 2005)

Mit GoogleEarth Pro kannst Du Sequenzen capturen und speichern. Kostet leider Geld (400$)   .


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann kennst Du denn Gugel Earth?
> Das Siebengebirge liegt unmittelbar neben Bonn und scheint wohl zur Erfassung doch nicht so interessant zu sein. Ich gucke ja auch regelmässig und lade die Updates dann, wenn mich das Programm darauf aufmerksam macht ...



Wie lange ? Muss ich zuhause auf dem PC nachschauen welche Version das war und wann ich sie runtergeladen habe. 

Neue Karte z.B. der Frankfurter Flughafen ! Da fehlte z.B. mal ein Stück ! Beim Münchner Flughafen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der nicht schon früher da war  

Gleich nach jedem Start prüfe ich erstmal ob es ein Update gibt !


----------



## Splash (29. November 2005)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht zu 100% sicher, aber kann es sein, dass die Updates keine Auswirkungen auf die Karten haben und die Karten separat geladen werden? 
Dennoch ist das Siebengebirge leider nur zum Teil drauf und die anderen Gebiete, wo ich unterwegs bin, eher gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht zu 100% sicher, aber kann es sein, dass die Updates keine Auswirkungen auf die Karten haben und die Karten separat geladen werden?
> Dennoch ist das Siebengebirge leider nur zum Teil drauf und die anderen Gebiete, wo ich unterwegs bin, eher gar nicht.



Da kannst Du Dir aber 100% sicher sein ! 

Programm Updates und Karten haben nicht wirklich was mit einander zu tun ! Jetzt hab ich vergessen nachzuschauen seit wann ich es habe    naja denk bestimmt nochmal dran.

Mein Odenwald ist auch noch nicht drauf !


----------



## Ede (29. November 2005)

VinylSiggi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tipps, GoogleEarth ist wirklich super. Als ich meinen Dolomitentour nochmal abgeflogen bin, kam mir der Gedanke diesen Bildschirmflug quasi als Trailer für meine DVD zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sehr umständlich, aber möglich wäre Screenshots zu erstellen und diese (wie beim Zeitraffer) nacheinander abzuspielen. Wären halt 25 Bilder pro Sekunde   

Wenn der Hintergrund steht und nur die Strecke aufgezeichnet wird, ist es einfacher: dann kämst Du mit 2 Bildern aus (vorher, nachher) und einem Überblendeffekt.

Aber gute Quali wie das direkte Capuren wird dies natürlich nicht...  
..aber: das Publikum wird dir danken.


----------



## VinylSiggi (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem selbst gelöst. Die Screen-Capturing Software SnagIt besorgt, es gibt eine 30-Tage Testversion. Diese zeichnet auch beliebige Ausschnitte eines Fensters auf, also hier der Teil, in dem die Earth-Bilder sind. 
Vorher die Strecke laden, Capturing einschalten, GE die Strecke abfliegen lassen, fertig ist der AVI, der dann nur noch vertont werden muss.

Genial!

Siggi


----------

